# Manouria emys emys sexing



## Godcomplex (May 8, 2013)

Male- male
Male- female 
Or 
Female - female?


----------



## tortadise (May 9, 2013)

I would say the bigger one is most likely a female. The small one still hard to tell. These guys can be very difficult at this size. Most likely a male and female though.


----------



## Yvonne G (May 9, 2013)

Sorry. I'm not good at I.D.ing this species until they get quite a bit bigger than yours are.


----------



## harris (May 9, 2013)

Yvonne G said:


> Sorry. I'm not good at I.D.ing this species until they get quite a bit bigger than yours are.



Put me in that group. I just found out a month or so ago that my 6 year old female is in fact a male. I'm crushed. I'm going to have to part with him at the end of Summer as I already have two males.


----------



## emysbreeder (May 18, 2013)

Godcomplex said:


> Male- male
> Male- female
> Or
> Female - female?


 Unless we can see the tail your out of luck getting the right answer. Take pic of the tail end with tort. upright and slightly angled up in the back end. turning them upside down just makes them tence up there by making a male tail look shorter. Males have a longer tail thicher at the base and long enough to meat or pass the biggest spir in the cluster of spirs. Vic


----------



## emysbreeder (May 23, 2013)

Is it just me or does anyone else see a human face on the small tort in last picture. Vic


----------



## Benjamin (May 24, 2013)

emysbreeder said:


> Is it just me or does anyone else see a human face on the small tort in last picture. Vic


I see it now, very interesting


----------



## wellington (May 24, 2013)

emysbreeder said:


> Is it just me or does anyone else see a human face on the small tort in last picture. Vic



I see it because you pointed it out. Good eye


----------



## abclements (May 24, 2013)

Looks more like an alien to me lol it's got those big bug eyes! That's actually super cool

Sent from my LG-P769 using TortForum mobile app


----------

